# Souris iMac ne défile plus vers le bas !



## kenclark200 (13 Janvier 2010)

Salut à tous
Petit souci apparu récemment. Ma souris iMac (filaire) ne défile plus vers le bas uniquement. Je suis obligé d'utiliser le curseur sur le côté des pages web. En revanche pour remonter aucun souci avec le bouton défilement. Il fonctionne matériellement dans les 2 sens mais cela ne marche que vers le haut sur l'écran... Une idée, une solution ???? :rose:


----------



## Rom59 (13 Janvier 2010)

Salut

Ta mighty est salle, fait rouler la boule sur une feuille.
Tu retourne la souris en tu fais rouler la boule sur une feuille, et après ça ira .


----------



## kenclark200 (13 Janvier 2010)

Salut
Impressionnant! Il semblerait que ce pourrait être ça !! Ca fonctionne en tout cas !! Merci à toi


----------



## Rom59 (13 Janvier 2010)

Oui elle s'encrasse assez rapidement, mais c'est très vite nettoyé 
Ne cherche pas à la démonter, je pense qu'on risque de faire pire que mieux .


----------



## Misskim (29 Août 2021)

Waouh ! 11 ans après, tu sauves ma souris, Rom59 ! j'avais essayé de la nettoyer avec de l'alcool comme préconisé dans certains tutos mais sans succès. Et là ... miracle ! Grand merci à toi


----------

